# 330Ci stolen from my driveway!



## CPS (Mar 24, 2003)

Unbelieveable. I lost my wallet on Saturday afternoon. By midnight, I gave up on finding it and called my credit card companies. I discovered that whoever picked up my wallet had gone on a spending spree. I cancelled all the cards, but forgot that I was carrying the little plastic BMW emergency key in the wallet. I woke up Sunday morning to find my newly leased 330Ci stolen from my driveway.

Needless to say, the police don't promise to be helpful. They took my report by phone rather than come down to the house. They told me --displaying their shrewd detecting intellects -- that they can't assume that whoever had my wallet stole my car. They also expressed surprise and suspicion at my calm demeanor on the phone, suggesting that I wasn't acting the way someone with a stolen car should. And to cap it off, they told me they would use only "the level of diligence appropriate to a minor property crime" in investigating the theft. By this I understand that they intend to do nothing.

I had leased the car about 4 months ago, and thankfully didn't pay anything down. I have 9 MSDs in the car, which I assume are not in jeopardy. I would nonetheless be greatful to hear from others what I can expect from BMW in this situation. If the car isn't found, or is totalled, do they pony up a new one, or cancel the lease? How long does it take for them (and/or the insurance company) to take action? And what if its found intact, but with some damage?

Look forward to your replies. And if you see someone driving a 2003 orient blue/natural brown 330Ci (SP/PP/5-speed), kindly run them off the road.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

WOW and OUCH!

You'll have to get your insurance company to talk with BMW financial services.

Standard of the police though. They talk about how they're underpaid (they are), understaffed (they are), and unappreciated (well...). Then they pull this sort of attitude and how do they expect to be treated?


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Ouch! Sorry to hear about the loss. The level of incompetence shown by the local police never fails to astound me.... They have the gall to imply that you were somehow in on it just because you weren't screaming at them on the phone? Horrible. 

Anyway, best of luck with the insurance.

--nw


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:jawdrop:

Hell, man. I'm so sorry. There are some real &^%$ers out there. Good for you for keeping calm. I hope it works out well - they just go joy-riding and drop the car off somewhere.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes:


That is unbelievable. It's crazy that something like this could happen. Maybe they saw your key in the wallet then found your house by looking at your address on your license, and stole the car. That is nuts.

Good luck with everything. I hope that you get what you deserve. Hopefully they can find the people and you get your car back.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> tgravo2 said:
> 
> 
> > :yikes:
> ...


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

the E36 had a computer that required u enter a PIN code before the engine would start...didnt matter what key u had. i absolutely loved that feature and thot it was an amazingly bad decision to cripple the OBC on the E46 car the way they did.

the CODE? feature alone paid for the $500 computer option on my E36 because u got an insurance discount on theft... it was an amazingly good feature. figures they would dump it for no reason. :thumbdwn: 

anyhoo, sorry about your car. smart move not putting money down on it...no idea what happens to your MSD's tho, but i bet u get 'em back.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> the E36 had a computer that required u enter a PIN code before the engine would start...didnt matter what key u had. i absolutely loved that feature and thot it was an amazingly bad decision to cripple the OBC on the E46 car the way they did.
> 
> the CODE? feature alone paid for the $500 computer option on my E36 because u got an insurance discount on theft... it was an amazingly good feature. figures they would dump it for no reason. :thumbdwn:
> 
> anyhoo, sorry about your car. smart move not putting money down on it...no idea what happens to your MSD's tho, but i bet u get 'em back.


so you had to put in a pin # everytime you got in the car?


----------



## CPS (Mar 24, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> so you had to put in a pin # everytime you got in the car?


Ironically, I am now driving an E36 325 with this feature. (On loan from my brother). I understand that you can enter the pin to lock up the ignition, which will then demand the pin when you start it up. But you certainly don't need to enter the pin every time. Useful feature if you're parking in a sketchy area, or if you lose your wallet and key!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> if u wanted to.. u could set the code when u parked the car, and it wouldn't start until u entered that code again when u returned... so if u knew u were in a bad area, or parking it overnite, then set the code and there's no way anyone was getting ur car unless they had a flatbed :thumbup:


I wish I had that feature


----------



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> :yikes:
> Maybe they saw your key in the wallet then found your house by looking at your address on your license, and stole the car.


The FBI needs people like you.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

srcstc said:


> The FBI needs people like you.


Do they pay well?  :angel:  :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The only thing BMW FS expects is the monthly payments. Beyond that they are not involved. 

You need to call your insurance and get them to iron the situation out and pay off the loan.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bruce said:


> The only thing BMW FS expects is the monthly payments. Beyond that they are not involved.
> 
> You need to call your insurance and get them to iron the situation out and pay off the loan.


Good advice. The difference between a down payment (cap cost reduction) and a multiple security deposit program is that the down payment reduces the balance you owe BMW, while the security deposits are just used to lower the financing rate on the lease. BMW leases come with GAP insurance, which will cover the likely gap between your payoff and the amount the insurance company wants to settle for, so you should make out fine in that aspect. Also, once the lease is terminated and paid off, you shoud get the MSD's back. Had you put that money in as a cap cost reduction, you wouldn't be entitled to get it back. Also, your payoff would be much lower, and likely close to the current value of the car, which means in that case, the GAP insurance, and not you, is the winner.


----------



## remington (Jul 3, 2003)

That really sucks, my condolences. I can't help but point out that if you lose a key to your car along with the address to your home attached to it, it would have been wise to have your car key reprogrammed. :nono: I guess hindsight is 20/20. I think those plastic keys are trouble, every story I have heard about how they saved someone from getting locked out of their car is countered by an account of how one was used to steal the car


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> u cant have tattoo's


I don't :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

remington said:


> That really sucks, my condolences. I can't help but point out that if you lose a key to your car along with the address to your home attached to it, it would have been wise to have your car key reprogrammed. :nono: I guess hindsight is 20/20. I think those plastic keys are trouble, every story I have heard about how they saved someone from getting locked out of their car is countered by an account of how one was used to steal the car


Reprogramming does nothing to change the fact that the actual key will still fit in the door lock cylinder and ignition. So, the thief will have to manually turn the key in the door to gain access to the car. Luckily, the car will not recognize the key and will not start if it is reprogrammed.

That being said, I can't seem to recall if you can reprogram the car to delete the wallet key from its memory. :dunno:


----------



## CPS (Mar 24, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> BMW leases come with GAP insurance, which will cover the likely gap between your payoff and the amount the insurance company wants to settle for, so you should make out fine in that aspect. Also, once the lease is terminated and paid off, you shoud get the MSD's back. Had you put that money in as a cap cost reduction, you wouldn't be entitled to get it back. Also, your payoff would be much lower, and likely close to the current value of the car, which means in that case, the GAP insurance, and not you, is the winner.


Thanks for the info. While I was aware of the gap insurance/cap cost reduction dynamic, I am still not sure what to expect as a resolution to the theft. Assuming the car is not found--or is totalled--what happens? Do I get a new or similar used car and remain obligated under the lease agreement? Or is the lease terminated?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

CPS said:


> Thanks for the info. While I was aware of the gap insurance/cap cost reduction dynamic, I am still not sure what to expect as a resolution to the theft. Assuming the car is not found--or is totalled--what happens? Do I get a new or similar used car and remain obligated under the lease agreement? Or is the lease terminated?


Your lease is for that specific vehicle. If it is deemed a loss, the insurance company will pay BMWFS, and that's that. Your lease is over. You are free to buy/lease a new BMW, or anything else for that matter. The downside is you have to look for and buy another car, and go through the whole process again.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> the E36 had a computer that required u enter a PIN code before the engine would start...didnt matter what key u had. i absolutely loved that feature and thot it was an amazingly bad decision to cripple the OBC on the E46 car the way they did.
> 
> the CODE? feature alone paid for the $500 computer option on my E36 because u got an insurance discount on theft... it was an amazingly good feature. figures they would dump it for no reason. :thumbdwn:
> 
> anyhoo, sorry about your car. smart move not putting money down on it...no idea what happens to your MSD's tho, but i bet u get 'em back.


My 92 E34 525 has this same feature. :thumbup:


----------

